# perch mount



## bignoccursg (Dec 31, 2002)

Checkout my perch replica. Done by Dan of DZ. Caught at Lake Simcoe this past February. Pic isnt very good, taken with my phone at work. Just finished unboxing it.







[/IMG]


----------



## Fishcapades (Mar 18, 2003)

Beautiful replica.

Dan's still doing mounts? I thought he closed up shop and moved out west?

Carl


----------



## BAMBAM18 (Mar 12, 2008)

Looks good!!!! how big was it?


----------



## bignoccursg (Dec 31, 2002)

13 5/8". My biggest ever. Dan does live in Wyoming now. He is back to doing some taxidermy. He did a 12lb. walleye for me a few years ago. I emailed him and he did a great job again for me.


----------



## Groundsize (Aug 29, 2006)

the face looks like a trout and the color is way off. A reason replica mounts are a bit off unless painted just right.


----------



## neil duffey (Feb 22, 2004)

yeah, i dont like the replica either... its very off... sorry. ask him what one it is... and report back.


----------



## bignoccursg (Dec 31, 2002)

I mentioned the pic wasnt good. The lighting and cheap cell phone camera. If you guys saw it in person you would say its great.


----------



## neil duffey (Feb 22, 2004)

i don't mean to be rude, but the picture quality isn't going to change the fins looking odd and the mouth being off.

take a new picture though. id like to see more detail.


----------



## DFJISH (Mar 30, 2009)

I've done a number of perch over the years and have never had a customer ask me to do a replica of one they caught. Just curious as you why you didn't have Dan do a skin mount of your fish?


----------



## bignoccursg (Dec 31, 2002)

A few different reasons

Catching the fish on the first day of a fishing trip in canada didnt make for great conditions for getting it home 3 days later, then shipping to Wyoming.

Wasnt sure at time that I wouldnt catch a bigger one before I left.

I caught a walleye years ago, while it was lying on the ice next to my shanty a fellow fisherman stopped to talk. His dog chewed the fins off my trophy while we weren't watching him. I had Dan do a replica that came out 10x's better than any real mount Ive seen.

Its definitely going to last longer.


----------



## tedshunter (Dec 27, 2004)

I am not a taxi,but I think the paint job is terrible.Where is the orange on the belly?I have never seen a perch that was all green and whiteJust my opinion.


----------



## DFJISH (Mar 30, 2009)

Dan may be in WY but I think he still visits this site. Maybe he'll chime in on this thread?


----------

